# مساعدة في مشروع التخرج بعنوان iptv



## yassin_ymf (26 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم :

أرجوا المساعدة في مشروع التخرج بعنوان iptv

كتب مقالات أي شيء و لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## مهندس حتى النخاع (27 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخي العزيز هذا شرح كامل لل IPTV في موقع ال WIKI

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Iptv


----------



## nada111 (16 فبراير 2011)

yassin law sm77t enta akeed 3amlet el mashro33 enta 3amlto just presentation 3ala powerpoint wala 3amlt 7aga 3amlyy l2ny d mashro3y el semester d f lw sm7ttt ya ret t2oly basss enta esht3'lto ezay w shokrannnn


----------

